# Saltfork 2010



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I haven't hunted the saltfork early muzzleloader season since a permit was required. I think I'm heading down this year though, anyone else going?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

WAS THINKIN BOUT IT BUT ITS A LIL CRAZY YOU HAVE TO FIND THE INCONSPICUOUS (sp) SPOTS WHERE THERE ISN'T 1 GUY EVERY TEN FEET I KNOW IT PRETTY GOOD DOWN THERE SO WE COULD MEET UP AND TRY AND GET SOMETHING TO HAPPEN..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i wasnt thinking opening day, probably tuesday or wed. muzzleloader or not, i dont like opening mornings of any gun season, too many yeeha's for me. ill keep posting thru this thread as it gets closer. only place i know is by the campgrounds.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

going on wed or thur isn't a bad idea tue is still a little crazy down there and if you have a boat its a great way to avoid about 90% of the walk-ins just study the map


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

do you mean take your boat in, beach it, hunt from that area? not a bad idea. i just sold my smaller boat, how about a canoe?


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

yea just beach it but make sure its not a no hunting zone, never used a canoe so can't help you there


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been going out there the last 12 to 15 years. There are allot
of people the first couple of days but not that much shooting not
like opening day of gun season or anything. The worse part is all
the people moving in and out. (Most seam to stay within 100 yrds
of the roadways).
I have found that the edges of the state land close to the private
properties are the best (south of St.Rt. 22).
By Wednesday the place is pretty much a ghost town then it starts
picking up again on Friday and Saturday.
I wish you luck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks boneman, were still in the debating stages are we gonna camp, are we gonna drive down, where we gonna eat, are we driving down and scout.... if this keeps up im going solo


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

ezbite there are a couple of little restaurants close to the park
one is on st.rt.22 about 2 miles east of the main entrance in
or just before Winterset on the left (don't blink or you'll miss
the town)and another one on the north side of the park on Freedom rd.
when exiting the park's main rd. north, turn left (you'll be heading
back to wards I-77 it will be on the left (a little country store) it
has allot of what you may have forgotten and a snack bar they 
serve breakfast and lunch.
And remember that your only about 20 minutes or so from Cambridge
with allot of fast food and other places.(Wal-Mart ect.)

It really is a beautiful park and with over 12,000 acres it has allot of
nice woods that most people never see.

Again good luck and be safe !!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure if I'm going there. I don't have much room in the freezer - so I might just kill a small doe this year. Ohio hunting is new to me - so I will just have to learn (and earn) my way around. Good Luck ezbite in whatever decision you make.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Tom i usually go the first day. I've been lucky some years and then o'well. It looks like my Cousin Smitty is not going this year or for that matter my uncles arent going either, if you want we could go or i'll help you with were i go. PM me if you want or call me 330-501-1093 Alan


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if nothing earth shatering happens at work I'm About 90% sure I'm heading down Tuesday in the morning, hunting all day, spend the night, hunt Wednesday and head home sometime that evening. I'll be solo. Everyone backed out, go figure.lol. I already talked to one member thru PM with a plan that sounds good. but I'm open to listen to anyone, who knows what we can come up with, The more the merrier


----------

